# Want your Betta drawn in paint?



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm still pretty new, but I wondered if anyone would want me to draw their Betta. Here's an example: I can do it more realistically and detailed, but you'll have to wait longer.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Here is my new male. I would love a drawing of him


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

I'll be working on him shortly.


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Here he is! He is beautiful by the way.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks! I really love your work! It looks very well and I love the way you drew the fins


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Your welcome.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

you wanna do Lacey?:








she's a wild type CT


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

lol i use paint too:








not a finished drawing thouggh,lol


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Sure! She is pretty! I have another art program, but for some reason it doesn't let me post what I drew.:-( You are good!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks, can't wait for Lacey


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Here she is!


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Anyone else?


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks a lot


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Your welcome.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

can you do the girl in my avi? just to keep you busy lol


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Sure! What color are her lips? I want to get the colors right.;-)


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Here she is, a just assumed that her lips where a white-blue color. If not I can change it.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Can you do my pair please.


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

They are pretty! Sure!


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

Can you do Gandalf and Sookie?


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Sure!


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks jessica, well i don't know. the seller just shipped her to me today, lol. i just love sookie, she reminds me of strawberry, my VT girl that easily spawned, i right now have sparta from the spawn. though strawberry had a solid red face


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

betta lover1507 said:


> thanks jessica, well i don't know. the seller just shipped her to me today, lol. i just love sookie, she reminds me of strawberry, my VT girl that easily spawned, i right now have sparta from the spawn. though strawberry had a solid red face


Sookie seems to be popular here on the forums, lol.


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Sookie is adorable.


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

Jessicatm137 said:


> Sookie is adorable.



Unfortunately she's sick atm. :-(


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Ahh...:-(


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

poor sookie, hope she gets well. here is a pic of strawberry (if you don't mind i'll like her drawn, lol):








i loved her


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

I'll do as many as you would like.  I'm going to make a list:

1.Mo- new pair
2.lilyth88- Gandalf and Sookie
3.BL1507- Strawberry


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Ok, I finished Mo's new pair. Working on Gandalf. 
The list:

1.lilyth88- Gandalf and Sookie
2.BL1507- Strawberry


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Got Gandalf and Sookie done.  Hope you like them!

List:
1. BL1507- Strawberry


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Aaand here is strawberry! Any more requests?


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

haha, strawberry has a meanie face XP she always done that, like "Why you give me no more noms noms?" lol. would want to do lady amaya? she passed away as well:








she was so gorgeous and full of beauty, but a little sour puss, but i regret of her unexpected death, she just died suddenly :'(


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

how do you upload pics from paint?


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

BL1507- She was beautiful! Of course I'll do her! Sorry she passed though. 

Pogthefish- I save the drawing to my computer, then upload it to here. Here is how to upload pics from your computer:



Hallyx said:


> Scroll down below here and click "Add New Post."
> 
> Scroll down and click on "Manage Attachments"
> 
> ...


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

its not the best pic but u cn try


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

I'll do him.  The list:
1. BL1507- Lady Amaya
2. Pogthefish-


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

pog


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Lady Amaya: 
List:
1. Pogthefish- Pog


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

oops i added his pic twice! *facepalm*


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Jessicatm137 said:


> Lady Amaya:
> List:
> 1. Pogthefish- Pog


thanks very much


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Your welcome.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Thank you so much for the pictures


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Your welcome.


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks! <3 it!


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Your welcome lilyth88.  I finished Pog: Hope I got the colors are right! If not I can fix them.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

yep! XD he looks awesome! lol but his tai isnt twisting over the two edges r folding in, lol everyone thinks its twisting  but it looks eautiful thanks!


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

I can fix that if you want.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

noo its fine it looks beautiful!


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Ok.


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Anyone?


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

can u do aphrodite?


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Here she is, her coloring was kinda hard to tell from the picture so if I got it wrong just let me know and I'll fix it.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

her body is paler, and her fins are redder now than in the picture if u wanna fix it but she is beautiful! XD


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Is this better? If it is still off I can still change it.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

lol fins r like right red but its finee i like it u cn fix it if u stil want tho


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

Pogthefish said:


> lol fins r like right red but its finee i like it u cn fix it if u stil want tho



To be fair... the pictures don't show the colors at all. I think she did great for what she can see.


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Is this right?


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

Perfect! and im not saying its her fault im saying the fish has changes lol but it sounds like she enjoys doing this anyway or i wouldnt be having her change it lol


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm still taking requests.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

did you do cookie? anyways can you do Zero?:








he's marbling on me, but he is also a dragon scale VT thanks


----------



## bettafishfinnatic (Mar 18, 2012)

here is ying if you dont mind doing him.


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

BL1507- I haven't done Cookie. She's the new purple female right? I'll do bolth Zero and her. 

bettafishfinnatic- He's beautiful! I'd love to do Ying.

List:
1. BL1507- Cookie and Zero
2.bettafishfinnatic- Ying


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

she isn't much purple more of a royal blue:
















thanks though


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Ok! Got them all done. Sorry they took so long, as of I have been kinda busy. So here they are!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks  i think you missed cookie's pectoral fins ;p


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Whoops your right! I'll fix that! Here she is ( fixed ) :


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

ok XP do you use the icon "pencil"? looks like it


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

No, I just went to the thinnest could get and made one of the colors darker.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

oh XP i mean the outlining like the form, lol


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Oh that? No, I just use the normal setting in black.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i mean how you draw it out XD haha, the coloring i could see lol


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Lol. Still no, I just draw it by hand ( well mouse lol ).


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

oh, lol XP 
anyways (just asking) did you do phantom? am just wondering ;p


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Nope, I have done Lacey, Strawberry, Lady Amaya, Zero, Cookie, and one other girl of yours that I don't know the name of. ( She's on post 17 ).


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

I'll do Phantom.  Just post a picture.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

k here :








yes he is solid black with blue stripes  he is a black orchid








^^ this one is pretty old but it shows his finnage well 
i think you meant Kristie ;p i only have three girls "Cookie, Lacey, & Kristie" my three little girls i love so much :3 (1 HM, 2 CT)


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Ohhh... I love Phantom... Finished him for ya.  Just so you know I drew his scales, but they don't show up very well.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i could see the scales nicely  thanks! :-D


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Your welcome. Thanks for letting me do him.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

your welcome :lol: lol


----------



## KaraAnne (Mar 5, 2012)

Awwwww super cute! Could you do one of Bob Buttons








And Amadeus please? :smile:


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i love bob buttons blue, and amadues's coloring


----------



## KaraAnne (Mar 5, 2012)

betta lover1507 said:


> i love bob buttons blue, and amadues's coloring


Thank you! They're my babies!


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Beautiful boys! I love Amadeus's coloring. 

List
1. KaraAnne- Bob Buttons and Amadeus


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Got them bolth done. I just _love_ Amadeus's coloring!!! But I also love Bob's blue.


----------



## KaraAnne (Mar 5, 2012)

Jessicatm137 said:


> Got them bolth done. I just _love_ Amadeus's coloring!!! But I also love Bob's blue.


OMG they came out so cute!! I love them! Thank you so much!!


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Your welcome.


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Anyone else want their Betta done?


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

can you do Echo? he is a HMPK big ear  :








he is also on my avi , thanks


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

I love Echo's ears!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Hey BL, I did an example of extra realistic, would you like Echo drawn as extra realistic? Here's my example: ( It's Fin sorta based of the one in my avatar, which Zergymonster drew. )


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i love it o.o but yes, unless you don't want to it's okay


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks! I got Echo done. If his coloring is wrong just let me know.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

awww i love it :3 thanks very much :-D


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Your very welcome and thanks for the complement!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

you welcome :-D


----------



## LuckyBlue (Mar 26, 2012)

Your drawing of Echo is really nice....

Did you want to draw a couple of mine? 

Here is LuckyBlue..


----------



## LuckyBlue (Mar 26, 2012)

Here is Anderson....


----------



## LuckyBlue (Mar 26, 2012)

and... Ember


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Love to do yours! Get them done tomorrow.


----------



## LuckyBlue (Mar 26, 2012)

whenever you feel like it....

Here is LittleBlue...


----------



## LuckyBlue (Mar 26, 2012)

And..... Iris


----------



## LuckyBlue (Mar 26, 2012)

And last but not least ... Nebula


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

LuckyBlue said:


> And..... Iris


your Iris might be related to my Kristie :shock: :


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Ok! Sorry i didn't get them done yesterday, I was more busy that i expected. I only got LuckyBlue done, but spent some extra time on him to make it up. Enjoy!


----------



## LuckyBlue (Mar 26, 2012)

Omg He's beautiful! Looks just like LuckyBlue!! THANKS!:-D:-D:-D


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Your very welcome!!! Now I'll work on your other guys...


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Here is Anderson! I'm sorry if I got the coloring wrong, I'll re-do it if you want me to.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Do you want to do my new girl "Sylvia"? she's a HMPK :








she is on the right


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

I love Sylvia!!! Can I have her? Lol.

The List
1. LuckyBlue- Ember, LittleBlue, Iris, and Nebula
2. BL1507- Sylvia


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

she mine!!! XP lol unless you'll trade your HM ;-) LOL am just kidding XD
but thanks


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

No, I would probably breed my HM to her. LOL. Maybe you can ship her here... I spawn them... Then sent you some of the fry with her! Just kidding lol.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

lol :-D OR you ship your HM to me XP ;-) hehe, i can't promise to send him back LOL!! XD am kidding too (or am i??)


----------



## LuckyBlue (Mar 26, 2012)

Jessicatm137 said:


> Here is Anderson! I'm sorry if I got the coloring wrong, I'll re-do it if you want me to.


His colors are perfect..... Thanks!!!


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

BL- LOL

LuckyBlue- Your welcome.


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Here is Ember, sorry he took so long. ( And for the double post )


----------



## LuckyBlue (Mar 26, 2012)

Thank you .. I love Ember!


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Your welcome! I FINALLY got LittleBlue done. I'm REALLY sorry it took so long, but I have been INCREDIBLY busy. So enjoy!
BTW I just LOVE his coloring!


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

I finally finished Iris for you.  Messed up the scales though.  I could re-do them if you want. Sorry she took so long, but I have been REALLY REALLY busy. I should have the other ones done by Monday though. So here she is:


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

i would love it if you could do Honeycomb, only if you have time and its free 


He is in my album 

Only if you have time, whenever you can do it is fine


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

it is free, and Iris looks nice to me  even though she is not my fish XD


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

betta lover1507 said:


> it is free, and Iris looks nice to me  even though she is not my fish XD


Thanks, and i agree, Iris is beautiful!


----------



## MaxGreenMDE (Jan 21, 2012)

Here's Dahvie if you wanna draw him


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Ok! I'll get them done hopefully by Monday.

The List
1. LuckyBlue- Nebula
2. BL1507- Sylvia
3. MyRainbowBettaFish- Honeycomb
4. MaxGreenMDE- Dahvie


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Your welcome! Finished Nebula.

The List
1.BL1507- Sylvia
2.MyRainbowBettaFish- Honeycomb
3.MaxGreenMDE- Dahvie


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Can't wait for sylvia


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Sylvia is next!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

can't wait for Honeycomb!


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi everyone! Sorry I haven't been on lately. Things went a little different here, so I haven't been able to get any done. I probably should get the rest done by Sunday.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

it's okay  take your time, no rush


----------

